# favorite Rock&roll band???



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

does anybody here like rock&roll??? or am i the only one lol. If so whats your favorite band??? mine is definetely THE EXPERIENCE(Are you Experienced?)


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm more into the hard rock stuff. 

Pac, you into classic rock?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ramones Forever!


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Anything 60s and 70s, plus some newer "punk" rock.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Jesus, where do I start. I am definitely into to many things to give a favorite, but JImi is right up there, along with SRV, Zep, ...wow.....I could right pages...........


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

Green Day


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

as far as rock n roll goes id have to say my favorites are styxx and metallica. oh yeah and disturbed...

not sure if any of those are really "rock and roll" though, lol


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

I like it harder too, but Jimi and Neil Young are my favourites in that genre.
Sepultura, Marilyn Manson, System of a down, Weezer, Pantera and a huge bunch of Finnish bands are my other favourites at the moment.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i like green day and good charlotte but i dont know what genre they are....for that matter i like metalica too....and country...lol i guess i like any kind of music except jazz, blues, and soul


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Country is the one genre I really don't understand.. yikes!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hm neil young, yes, i also like pink floyd. and you guys can call me crazy, but I love the Monkees!! haha um Eric Clapton, I like the old Aerosmith, this list can go on forever and ever. Lydia you dont like jazz? wow, hehe ill admit some of it is very good, especially the blues


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

Social Distortion
NOFX
Ramones
Primus
Rage against the Machines
Vast
Our Lady Peace
Bad religion
Johnny Cash
Kidney Theives

and there's more i can't remember at the moment.

my husband is 33 and he's been in several punk bands, so he's gotten me hooked on a lot of the old school punk/rock stuff.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

At the risk of dating myself-

1st rock concert attended was Jerry Lee Lewis opening for Jimi Hendrix.

In the 70s I owned a sound company and we did shows with all sorts of artists- worked with bands such as Doc and Merle Watson, Fats Domino, Donald Byrd, Styx, Ohio Players, Taj Majal, Climax Blues Band, Muddy Waters, Canned Heat, Count Basie, The Rhinestones, NRBQ and many, many more.

For the past decade + my favorite band has been Little Feat.

Yes I am old 

Best band I ever heard/worked with was an obscure group from new England called Good Friend Coyote- they were only together for a few years- a dang shame.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Neil Young is great, he can play the sweetest acoustic music, or the dirtiest, filthiest, grittiest, distorted electric. My taste runs from Neil, Santana, Johhny Cash, Springsteen, Clapton, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Allmans, The Dead, to jazz like Wes Montgomery, old "classic" country, but my true love is the blues, my favorite being BB King, whom I have seen 6 times.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

what do you mean osteoporoosi...i think country is easy to understand, lol....i like neil young and aerosmith and the monkees too.....ive never liked jazz...ive tried to listen to it but i have never been able to make myself like it....i like just about anything else but that, though


does anyone like the older genesis? or ELO? im just curious...


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

OZZY FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

awesome!!!! :wink: i had no idea tis would be such a popular topic. oldsalt, i love the ramones too, their awesome. i also like the who and the rolling stones. but jimi is definetely my favorite.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

come on!?!?! doesn't anybody else like Social D? it's not like they're some new 15 minute fad band! they've been around since '79! i think Mike is hot....yes....i don't care if he's 43, he's hot......love tattoos.......

i saw them in concert once, my first real concert ever. they played in town here, and we showed up like 7 hours before the show was supposed to start, and we got to meet the whole band, got autographs, and they even gave us guitaur pics. we were the only ones there before the show. the band was joking that we might get a private show, but you could tell they were seriously wondering if anyone was gonna show up. we called the ticket office for them and the ticket office said they were sold out, so we rassured the band that this city is just retarded. well, it was a full house, but nobody showed up until like 30 minutes before the show was supposed to start. we were all waiting in the lobby to get our tickets and the guitaurist, Johnny Two-Bags, whom we had chatted with earlier, came walking out, and walked right through the people standing there and NOBODY even looked at him O.O i was thinking "Are you people insane?? the guitaurist of the band your here to see just walked right by and nobody even said "Hey, can i have an autograph" or anything. i would have been pissed if it was me.

anyway, it was a great show, i screamed so loud i couldn't talk the rest of the night and my ears were ringing for 2 days! ^_^


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes Social D is good
Elvis

current day um
I guess not really rock n roll but

(*astricks mean I've seen them in concert)
Green Day*
Chevelle
New Found Glory*
Blink 182
Sugarcult*
Linkin Park*
Korn*
System of a Down
Bush
Nirvana
Sum 41 (going to see them June 5th)
Simple Plan*
Good Charlotte
Theory of a Deadman
Crossfade
The Offspring (seeing them at Warped Tour this yr)
Nickelback
Breaking Benjamin
Trapt*
Live
Papa Roach*
Mudvayne
American Hi-Fi*
Trust Company*
Bowling For Soup*****
Bad Religion
Finch (seeing them on the 25th)
Less than Jake*


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

cool lexus.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

My favorite has got to be Led Zeppelin.
Operation Ivy's always good. I like playing Rammstein really loud.
Our Lady Peace, Springsteen, Beatles, Barenaked Ladies. Um...the drummer from Eve 6 called my house one time.
Lydia, I like Genesis a little, and ELO is great.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i like beatles and barenakedladies alot....especially "if i had a million dollars" lol....that song cracks me up


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

If I had a million dollars I'd buy you a K car, a nice Reliant automobile.............


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

haha nice


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Actually, there are many of you youngsters on here that the reference may be lost..........*lol* Now excuse me while I go take my Geritol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ha i wouldnt be caught dead driving a Reliant K


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

i want a 54 Chevy. ^_^ i want a retro rockabilly car.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Reliant K - that is actually a band so you are in the right catagory. 

My first car was a LTD. The car I learned to drive on was a Plymouth volarie


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

if i had a million dollars we wouldnt have to walk to the store if i had a million dollars wed take a limosine cuz it costs more



i understand about the k cars....my dad explained it because id never heard of them before, lol


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I bet, because I think they stopped making thme before you were born!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Now that I think about it some more, I think that Weird Al's band is my all time favorite! The band doesn't have a name.
I was a childhood chum of Al's , so don't tell him I forgot him! LOL

Come to think of it, I have a nephew in some metal band, but they suck, so they aren't a fave. I think the band is called something like Dangerous Toys? Does that sound right?

I also like these new Bowling For Soup guys.


----------

